

One week of harassment on Twitter - anigbrowl
http://femfreq.tumblr.com/post/109319269825/one-week-of-harassment-on-twitter#notes

======
Maxious
"Twitter CEO Dick Costolo is taking personal responsibility for his platform's
chronic problems with harassment and abuse, telling employees that he is
embarrassed for the company's failures and would soon be taking stronger
action to eliminate trolls."
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-
me...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-memo-taking-
personal-responsibility-for-the)

------
angersock
Aaaand this is why we can't have nice things.

It's really hard to protect freedom of speech with folks like this saying
these things. :(

------
merb
Why do you repost that over and over again?

------
strathmeyer
These are anonymous tweets directed at a known troll who likes the attention
is gets her. The things she has said publicly are much worse. She sexually
harasses people to get a rise out of them and then takes pride in their
reactions. Sill waiting for that video $50,000 kickstarter video she was
supposed to release two years ago.

~~~
valar_m
Like what? What has she said that's much worse than this?

 _im going to come to your house and violently rape you in front of your
family_

 _RETWEET ME OR I WILL BOMB YOUR HOUSE AT NIGHT!_

 _your one dumb cunt and am going to doxs you then going to come to your home
and kill you slowly_

